# When fully grown?



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

At what age would you say you Vizsla was fully grown in height?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Two years old.

Most of the growth occurs during the first year, but they continue to grow, albeit slowly, up until their second birthday.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

According to some Vets neutered/spied dogs and casts grow a little more than intact ones. True? 
Vets also would love to work on them when they reach 6 months.

According to this forum, Vs grow up to 18 months and neutering them would under develop muscle mass and chest size.

Not sure, but strong leadership is a must with intact dogs. Some can smell a potential mate from miles away and stop at nothing to get to them


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, i've been told that they reach full maturity at 18 months. 


Datacan - Lexie is going to be a year this month and we haven't gotten her fixed yet. Our vet said that it would slightly stunt her growth and could promit chronic UTIs (apparently this breen has a large conformation...). Anyway, we're waiting for her to go through 1 season which terrifies me but at the same time, we want her to grow as much as she's going to before messing with her hormones, etc.


----------

